# Stepchild vs bataleon



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

ive narrowed it down to two:

stepchild jp walker and the bataleon riot:

which do you like bettere, the rocker or the tbt?

and which is better for all mountain?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

you really do nee to stop starting all these threads.you can just continue on one of your already started threads man.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

thomas.s.miller said:


> you really do nee to stop starting all these threads.you can just continue on one of your already started threads man.


ya take his advice, there is no need to start like 6 threads at the same time all about bataleons, one will suffice


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

they both suck. start another thread now.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

thomas.s.miller said:


> you really do nee to stop starting all these threads.you can just continue on one of your already started threads man.


:laugh: i haven't signed on in a while and thought wow there have been a lot of bataleon threads lately. oh wait it's all from one guy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> they both suck. start another thread now.


Just wait until its time to pick out bindings


----------

